# Replica For Tt Fans.



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Mike Hailwood would be proud, a lot of work and attention to detail in this motorbike.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice , very nice :yes:


----------

